# Kahani comics ki!



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

Just like old video games thread.
Anyone here who read comics.
I used to read comics like Chacha Chaudhary,Biloo,Pinki,Nagraj lol Dhruv,Bankelal,Hawaldar Bahadur.  I still have some in .pdf files.


----------



## narangz (Mar 6, 2008)

Chacha Chaudhary, Biloo, Pinki, Raman, Champak
Misha, Tintin

I've read these  & some others too


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

narangz said:


> Chacha Chaudhary, Biloo, Pinki, Raman, Champak
> Misha, Tintin
> 
> I've read these  & some others too



aaah raman.

anyone remember Bankelaal?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

i used to read phantom,batman,ultimate spiderman,archies,ducktales etc etc


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

narangz said:


> Chacha Chaudhary, Biloo, Pinki, Raman, Champak
> Misha, Tintin
> 
> I've read these  & some others too





Sunny1211993 said:


> i sued to read phantom,batman,ultimate spiderman,archies,ducktales etc etc



abey tu chanda mama par jaake.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

I luved the witty Dhruv, merciless Doga, comical Fighter Toads and Khoonkhar Bheriya (Kobi aur Bheriya)

yep i remember Gamraj and Bankelal

In Manoj comics Hawaldaar Bhadur, Krookbond etc

I liked Tintin comics too, DC comics were not always good.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> I luved the witty Dhruv, merciless Doga, comical Fighter Toads and Khoonkhar Bheriya (Kobi aur Bheriya)
> 
> yep i remember Gamraj and Bankelal
> 
> ...



I have got some of these in pdf versions.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> abey tu chanda mama par jaake.


aur tum champak ki kahaniya padhodaliya khate hue...grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

You all said you used to read Comics...

So here I become 1st to say I still read them 
I readed : All Nagraj's , Dhruv's and Doga's Comics ever released (I am still reading Nagraj.. The new nagraj of Jahreela barud series is awesome..). Dhruv's Spider series has gud storyline too.
Never enjoyed Bankelal,... HavalDar Bahadur was amazing... 
(I used to give Comics on rent so I had a collection of almost 4000 comics back then..)

In international comics I am following Naruto Manga, New Exiles, Bleach Manga, Death Note manga (completed today), All Star Series from DC, The Walking Dead from Image comics and Batman Underground series..


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> I have got some of these in pdf versions.


there is a thread dedicated to raj comics in a forum, i have read recent ones but the quality of storyline is bad now, they have run out of ideas


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ Jeez.. No...
Read Jahreela Barud series...
Nagraj is back on his journey to eliminate terrorism and he STARTED KILLING again... And the quality of graphics is now of International level...
Same can be said for Dhruv's Spider series...
(Check Raj Comics Forum.. M a active member there)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> You all said you used to read Comics...
> 
> So here I become 1st to say I still read them
> I readed : All Nagraj's , Dhruv's and Doga's Comics ever released (I am still reading Nagraj.. The new nagraj of Jahreela barud series is awesome..). Dhruv's Spider series has gud storyline too.
> ...



Matlab reri pe comics lagata tha?Padosi ki kasam mujhe pehle se hi tere pe shak tha.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

mayavi(malayalam),dinkan(not din),kapeesh fan here


----------



## hullap (Mar 15, 2008)

I love asterix hav all as pdf too


----------

